

Suggest me which platform I should use for my new project? - anujkk

I'm about to start a new project, a web+mobile application that will use Facebook, Twitter and Google+ API(when available). The application is social in nature and may attract lots of users. It will extend existing social network functionality to help users plan an outing with friends using features such as "Places", "Interests", "Activities", "Meetups" etc. In short, it will help users plan and get involved in active offline social life.<p>Now, right now I am in the process of finalizing the features of version 1.0 and designing user interface. I need to select a development platform .<p>I'm comfortable in php and have never done any development using ruby or python but I can learn it if required. So, please suggest me which platform I should use for my project? PHP with any framework, Ruby on rails or python/django?
======
flexterra
Use whatever you know best. This decisions tend not to be so important. If
your app becomes real big you will end up replacing most of your code anyway.
The most important thing is to build and launch as fast as possible.

~~~
latch
Unless you also see this as an opportunity to learn something new..in which
case you could pick either ruby/rails or python/django (or any other
ruby/rails framework)...or really anything, but those are probably your two
best bet.

You also didn't talk about databases, but I think the same would apply. "Use
whatever you know best", or pick something new if learning something new at
this point (and on this project) is something you'd like to do.

------
ayers
Is one of the goals for this project to learn a new language/framework or
purely to get the project up and running? If it is the latter I would suggest
sticking with what you know (PHP) and this way you will get the project off
the ground quicker. If it is part of your goals then first I would suggest
looking into whether you want to deploy on something like the google app
engine or heroku. This might help you decide if you want to go down the Ruby
or Python route.

------
mooli7dm
Off question, but I am working on a very similar idea (only in my head for
now). Hit me up if you would like to connect. My email is in my profile.

~~~
anujkk
Sent you an email. Looking forward for your reply.

------
james_ladd
Smalltalk

